

How The Legend of Zelda Changed My Generation - bproper
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/06/17/legend-of-zelda/

======
pspeter3
One of the better articles about the cultural impact of the Legend of Zelda.
In my head I put Ocarina of Time as a classic fairy tale and forget sometimes
that it was a video game from the 90s

